# Word of the Day... Belcher



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Belcher: a blue neckerchief having large white spots with dark blue spots at their centers. 2 : a multicolored handkerchief worn about the neck.

A person who belches.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Could a belcher not be any patterned neckerchief?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

A belcher chain


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

I think it's good to have a word for things like a special kerchief or other item, that is worn around the neck....

but....... 
I wish for, and would have preferred our language to have some other word for it, 


rather than the term _*belcher, *_which certainly conjures up only that other meaning!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Babies can be real belchers when burping them.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 13, 2021)

Many men of my acquaintance take great pride in their abilities as a _Belcher!_


----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2021)

A bowl of beans and a soft drink, I can belch a picture off the wall.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2021)

I have never been much of a belcher as the gas I get prefers to exit elsewhere


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I have never been much of a belcher as the gas I get prefers to exit elsewhere


I have a sneaking suspicion Paps, knows _EXACTLY_ what you are talking about, Ruthanne! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2021)

My little Suzy dog, pictured in my avatar, is just a little doggie but is quite the belcher.  After each meal about 2 minutes later I hear a big "buuuuuuuuuuurp!"


----------



## Kaila (Jun 13, 2021)

Does that prove she liked and appreciated her food, @Ruthanne  ?  
OR simply that she is a *belcher? *


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Does that prove she liked and appreciated her food, @Ruthanne  ?
> OR simply that she is a *belcher? *


I rather think both Kaila!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2021)

Now my dear father was King of the Belchers!  I swear his burps would last a good 5 minutes and you could hear them 4 houses down with the windows open!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Now my dear father was King of the Belchers!  I swear his burps would last a good 5 minutes and you could hear them 4 houses down with the windows open!


We were never allowed to burp openly with no regard for others, and an "_excuse me_" was expected.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2021)

In his defense he didn't know I was listening as I was upstairs.  Also I was making a funny exaggeration and I doubt the neighbors could hear.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> We were never allowed to burp openly with no regard for others, and an "_excuse me_" was expected.


Sounds like they were very strict...we were allowed to pass gas in any form and it was often joked about.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds like they were very strict...we were allowed to pass gas in any form and it was often joked about.


Strict, but not overly strict, but my mom had ideals and she had no qualms in letting us all know.

Belching and passing gas were two things my mom did not go for.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Strict, but not overly strict, but my mom had ideals and she had no qualms in letting us all know.
> 
> Belching and passing gas were two things my mom did not go for.


Ideals with gas...you gotto be kidding!  I can see ideals with important things but gas is a natural thing that everybody does and most do if freely.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 13, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Ideals with gas...you gotto be kidding!  I can see ideals with important things but gas is a natural thing that everybody does and most do if freely.


Not kidding, and I never allowed my kids to openly belch or pass gas freely, and if and when they did (by accident), an "_excuse me_" was expected.


----------



## RubyK (Jun 14, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Not kidding, and I never allowed my kids to openly belch or pass gas freely, and if and when they did (by accident), an "_excuse me_" was expected.


I was the same way with my kids. But when my grandsons come, I laugh when they belch! 

What happens at Grandma's stays at Grandma's.


----------

